# find the squirrel



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Both pictures are of June showing off her stalking skills.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - PIKE lives in a TREE RAT heaven - 8 shag bark hickory's in the front yard - oak trees that in the fall - you would think it was a HAIL storm - deer that think my Hostas R a salad bar - this is why - PIKE goes out the front door with his E-collar on !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can't tell from the picture, but the bird feeders are hanging from a pecan tree. June will stand perfectly still, even when no squirrels are present. She knows they will come, and waits for them. She has even learned to wait until they look away before taking a step. You will see them stare hard at her, like they are trying to debate if she is closer, or really a dog. They see no movement, and start eating seed again. She can get within a few feet of them.


----------

